
The Game of Chase: Credit Card Rewards Management for Beginners - perryraskin
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ciivnpDHQJyC5WJWNj0UfBJY95mnWTFVpYpKk_n9Rr4/edit?usp=sharing
======
perryraskin
There have been too many conversations that I've been a part of that just get
me frustrated due to how people think about owning or using credit cards.
People are so paranoid about their credit, they drive themselves crazy for
nothing. I'm not speaking about those who are in debt, but those who pay every
bill on time and in full.

I can go on and on, but the bottom line here is this. People should take
advantage of what credit cards really have to offer. Owning just one card is
pointless in this regard. 1.5% unlimited cash back is nice for those who can't
handle spending a bit more time actually making money and earning free
vacations. For the rest of us, it's simply a waste!

I think everyone should at least be educated in what REALLY causes issues with
their credit, and what they can take advantage of when it comes to credit card
benefits. While this specific spreadsheet is targeted at beginners, it's
wonderful for anyone who just wants a way to more easily visualize their past
earnings and potential future earnings.

I've been working on this spreadsheet every so often, and shared it with a few
friends. I even tweeted it, as well as included it in my blog posts on Medium.
I figured even though it's not an app or website, it would be great to get
feedback here as well!

The way its set up, is that it's a view-only spreadsheet that I made public.
Anyone can copy the spreadsheet into their Google Docs account and edit their
own version to their liking. The first sheet is the math, and the second sheet
lists benefits of the credit cards I personally use and recommend.

It would be amazing if anyone who is into this type of stuff to let me know of
anything you think is missing from the spreadsheet. Additionally, I would love
to hear about what you like about it. My goal in general is to make certain
aspects of personal finances easier for myself, and then of course for others.

